# Flat versus Fluff drying ??



## lindahippy (May 8, 2010)

Hi everybody, Iam studing Dog Grooming in England U.K and we have been set a question that involves 'Fluff' drying and 'Flat' drying.
There seems to be a lot written about the Fluff method of drying but Iam yet to find anything about the 'Flat' method 
Can anybody help please, any suggestions are welcome 
Thank you in anticipation 
Linda


----------



## PiedmontMom (Apr 12, 2010)

There is a groomer's forum that might be a help to you...www.groomers dot net


----------



## BrooklynNick (May 7, 2010)

Keep your dog in the tub. You may need to issue the stay command. Have several towels at hand. Stick to old ones you'd be willing to use for dog grooming. Pet your dog with long strokes on the back and belly. This will free some of the water held in your dog's coat. For small dogs, issue the shake command to free additional water. Talk to your dog with a calm tone. Your voice will be reassuring during the dog grooming basics that follow. Dry your dog's head. Place a towel around your dog's face and use short stroke and blot motions to absorb the water. Dry inside the ear flap. Reposition the towel to a dry section or change towels. Continue towel drying your dog. Move methodically from the back to the sides, underside, neck, chest, legs and tail. Plug in a dryer. This can be a pet grooming dryer or your own blowdryer. Set the heat on medium or low. Start at the top of your dog's head moving down the back and underside. Be sure the hair nearest the skin is dry before stopping. Remember safety basics. Be sure all the water is drained from the tub before blow drying. Dog grooming dryers on stands are a good alternative to hand-held dryers for large dogs with thick coats.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

To "flat" dry, (more common terms are sack drying and toweling) you pin a towel over a dog. You pin under the neck, under the belly and under the tail tightly and let air dry that way. This method is used on setters, springers, hand stripped dog and any other dog that you want the short body coat to lay flat and close to the skin.


----------



## lindahippy (May 8, 2010)

Thank you everybody for your advice it is very much appreciated 
Linda


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

You can flat dry a coat using a Hy-vo dryer as well, although it's hard to describe the process, but basically you keep the nozzle straight down against the dog (the nozzle opening should be 'facing' the drying table, not pointing into the dog), and dry from 'down to up'...ie from the hock up the rear, below the belly to the topline, etc...you have to keep the nozzle straight up and down, to prevent tangling, and keep it close to the dog. Dogs that need to be 'flat dried' would be goldens, cavaliers, shihtzus, terriers, etc...Poodles and other coat types similar are 'fluff' dried, in order to help the coat stand up properly for scissoring.


----------

